# New Eheims made in China



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Has anyone had experience with the new eheim classics made in China? I think they've been made in China for several years, but supposedly the quality isn't as great as when it was made in Germany.

I've read mixed reviews, some saying nothing changed but some saying it's crap quality now. Anyone with real experience with the new filters?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I think it's been made in China for more than a few years. and yes, the German made ones is what made Ehiem so popular. The other one is as you've said, the plastic is crap. Big difference. But the motor is still good and quiet so far though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

